# Humble Bundle Cookbook Deal from Chronicle Books



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

These are electronic books, you can choose between epub or pdf or mix and match. These are by Chronicle books. The selection looks pretty good with authors like Ottolengi, Chiarello and more.

https://www.humblebundle.com/books/...rce=Humble+Bundle+Newsletter&utm_medium=email


----------

